# Schwinn tire topic?



## ZE52414 (Jun 23, 2017)

I've been trying to research some tires I had on a bike for sell and can't find them anywhere. What era were the red typhoon cord tires produced. And were they repopped? Been trying to do all kinds of searches but coming up empty! Thanks again guys...Z


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 24, 2017)

Anyone ?


----------



## Clark58mx (Jun 24, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Anyone ?



Schwinn used the typhoon cord tires on postwar bikes. I believe in the late 1940s and in the 50s. I know they reproduced similar tires. They looked exactly the same, but were called Tycoon cord, not Typhoon Cord.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 24, 2017)

Have you ever seen a set of red ones by chance? Of the OG that is ?


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 24, 2017)

Clark58mx said:


> Schwinn used the typhoon cord tires on postwar bikes. I believe in the late 1940s and in the 50s. I know they reproduced similar tires. They looked exactly the same, but were called Tycoon cord, not Typhoon Cord.





Thank you for the comment !


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 24, 2017)

They cleaned up nice. Now I'm trying to figure out how to date the tires. Any help would be fantastic. Thanks


----------



## Clark58mx (Jun 24, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 486618 View attachment 486620 View attachment 486621 View attachment 486622 They cleaned up nice. Now I'm trying to figure out how to date the tires. Any help would be fantastic. Thanks



I have not seen a pair of original red typhoon tires. The black ones are common. They could  possibly be originals


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 24, 2017)

Thank you sir


----------



## OptimusJay (Jun 24, 2017)

Here are some scans of dating schwinn tires. I found these when I was trying to date some Westwinds when I was heavy into middleweights. The NB indicates the manufactured at the New Bedford factory. The 3 circles indicate a 12 year span, 4 years per circle as indicated by the circle being quartered. The dots in each quarter indicate which quarter of the year they were manufactured. 
I always assumed this started in 1960, ZERO dots in any of the 3 circles.  Now, since your tires have ZERO dots, and given the 12 year rotation, I would guess yours to be 1948 tires. Purely a guess. Enjoys the scans.

Jay


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 24, 2017)

Thank you so much man!!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 24, 2017)

I would have to agree on your guess that would only make sense. I appreciate it man.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 24, 2017)

Seems to me there should be at least one dot to indicate the quarter e.g. one dot in first quadrant of first circle to indicate 1st QTR 1948? V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 24, 2017)

Ughhh why does this have to be so confusing. Lol. Well I know the tires came off a 36c model so with no dots maybe 36?? Lol. Maybe the only set known to be out there lmao.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 24, 2017)

These would make great aerocycle tires


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 24, 2017)

http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/schwinn-ss-sport-first-ride-new-pics-sold.45652/


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 24, 2017)

So you mean to tell me these are crap tires lmao from China!?


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 24, 2017)

They will go straight to eBay then. Lol. Thanks guys for all the help!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 24, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> So you mean to tell me these are crap tires lmao from China!?




No, but they are from China, or some other country in Asia.


----------



## detroitbike (Jun 24, 2017)

Bicyclebones reproduces the Typhoons:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/26x2-125-Sc...929451&hash=item569c16c85a:g:YaAAAOSw8lBTojUB


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 24, 2017)

Bummer they should fetch something since there like new lol. And not sold anywhere that I found


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 24, 2017)

run 'em! they prolly ride nice


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 24, 2017)

They do ride great. I'm on a selling spree guy here in Peoria has 2 bikes on hold for me that will help with my collection. So just trying to raise the funds.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 24, 2017)

Just talked to Bicycle bones on eBay he said there worth 150+ he said there not made anymore and hard to find.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 24, 2017)

detroitbike said:


> Bicyclebones reproduces the Typhoons:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/26x2-125-Sc...929451&hash=item569c16c85a:g:YaAAAOSw8lBTojUB



That was some excellent info in his eBay description about non-licensed Schwinn tires.

I have bought from bicyclebones several times this past year - very satisfied with his repops.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 24, 2017)

OptimusJay said:


> View attachment 486699 View attachment 486700 Here are some scans of dating schwinn tires. I found these when I was trying to date some Westwinds when I was heavy into middleweights. The NB indicates the manufactured at the New Bedford factory. The 3 circles indicate a 12 year span, 4 years per circle as indicated by the circle being quartered. The dots in each quarter indicate which quarter of the year they were manufactured.
> I always assumed this started in 1960, ZERO dots in any of the 3 circles.  Now, since your tires have ZERO dots, and given the 12 year rotation, I would guess yours to be 1948 tires. Purely a guess. Enjoys the scans.
> 
> Jay



Those are great documents - now they live forever (whatever that is).


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 24, 2017)

Weirdest deal these Red Typhoons.  Have not seen these anywhere until these recent posts here.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 24, 2017)

Same set bob. I posted in to different forums lol.


----------

